# Need these bit's at a better price ??



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

any one know where i can get these at a better price ? Here is the link where they are . They are for the A10 streight and A10 dovetale . 3/8" and the dovetale is 3/8" 8 degree. Here is the link thanks del The Japan Woodworker Catalog - Gifkins Dovetail and Box Jig


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Del

I got my sets from

Super Carbide Tools items - Get great deals on Single bit, 2 pc Set items on eBay Stores!

he just got his site up and running again,,I use the same type of bit in my Katie jig, if I recall the set was 35.oo for the 5 pcs.set..it may take a day or two to show up on his site but he has them all the time with a great price..
I think Corey got some and used them with his Glfkin jig also..

The Dark Yellow bits in the set are from Sommerfeld tools,green ones are from Grizzy..but not for the Katie jig..the norm.

========





del schisler said:


> any one know where i can get these at a better price ? Here is the link where they are . They are for the A10 streight and A10 dovetale . 3/8" and the dovetale is 3/8" 8 degree. Here is the link thanks del The Japan Woodworker Catalog - Gifkins Dovetail and Box Jig


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Del I do not think there is such a thing. You may be able to get something with another company that makes, or sells bits, but I haven't noticed. Someone else may have better information than I do.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

del schisler said:


> any one know where i can get these at a better price ? Here is the link where they are . They are for the A10 streight and A10 dovetale . 3/8" and the dovetale is 3/8" 8 degree. Here is the link thanks del The Japan Woodworker Catalog - Gifkins Dovetail and Box Jig


Try this:
Buy 3/8" x 8º, 1/4" SH Dovetail Bit at Woodcraft.com

Add your own bearing. Not sure what the other framis is, a spacer?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You will need to add two lock collars and a bearing or two to use in the jig..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_dovetail.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ball_bearings.html#ball_bearing_guides_anchor

with free shipping


=====



jschaben said:


> Try this:
> Buy 3/8" x 8º, 1/4" SH Dovetail Bit at Woodcraft.com
> 
> Add your own bearing. Not sure what the other framis is, a spacer?


----------

